# This is why I love Adam Dutkiewicz



## Origin (Feb 17, 2010)

Agreed.


----------



## FYP666 (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 17, 2010)

...wut?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Feb 17, 2010)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## EliNoPants (Feb 17, 2010)

YOU JUST GOT BELUSHI'D!!!!


----------



## PnKnG (Feb 17, 2010)

More Adam D stuff  :









WORST INTERVIEW EVER


----------



## Origin (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice man


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ha Ha! Its the Limp Bizkit song "Break Stuff" that hes playing. I get it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Andii (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't get that marketing method. But I guess it works in the sense that we just watched a takamine ad, then again it doesn't make me want one...at all.


----------



## Origin (Feb 17, 2010)

Scar, you're my HERO for this, I've never seen this one. Now finding a thread that I'm able to rep you in



Andii said:


> I don't get that marketing method. But I guess it works in the sense that we just watched a takamine ad, then again it doesn't make me want one...at all.



True enough  I take it more as a 'NO LIMP BIZKIT' and arbitrary video than an ad


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Andii (Feb 17, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


>


----------



## PnKnG (Feb 17, 2010)

Another couple of Adam D clothing advice:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 17, 2010)

Andii said:


>



Wut?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 17, 2010)

Adam D is a fucking goofball and I love him for it! Hands down the most entertaining guitarist I've ever seen on stage.


----------



## Origin (Feb 17, 2010)

He's a real entertainer and can play like a bastard, even though he's not all over the fretboard he's still QUITE respectable, both as a player and producer. Not to mention his choice in guitars; every picture of him, even without funny costumes and faces, is guit-porn regardless. Christ I love him


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Feb 17, 2010)

he seems like a funny, fun guy. Too bad i cant stand his music


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 17, 2010)

Trust me, Adam D can fucking shred. At Download last year they both did mental solos at the end of the set and I'd say these days Adam D is as good if not better than Joe. I have high standards but fuck I was blown away!


----------



## Origin (Feb 17, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> he seems like a funny, fun guy. Too bad i cant stand his music



Fair enough, I can easily understand given Killswitch's tendencies to...get shittier as time goes on haha.



Scar Symmetry said:


> Trust me, Adam D can fucking shred. At Download last year they both did mental solos at the end of the set and I'd say these days Adam D is as good if not better than Joe. I have high standards but fuck I was blown away!



Really? I didn't have evidence to the contrary so I didn't want to presume  Good to hear those Caps and Parkers aren't going to waste...lucky bastard


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 17, 2010)

Origin said:


> Really? I didn't have evidence to the contrary so I didn't want to presume  Good to hear those Caps and Parkers aren't going to waste...lucky bastard



Definitely not going to waste dude...
At "Music as a Weapon" last year, Adam performed what he called his "tasty licks" and the dude shredded the shit out of his Parker. Also, at the end of the show, he did a long extended shred in "Holy Diver"
The shit was badass, and he did it all while wearing a tuxedo t-shirt, a cape, and spandex shorts


----------



## Origin (Feb 17, 2010)

UGH I MISSED THAT? Dude gives me a hardon for Parkers even more than I already had! I'm going to be poor literally for the rest of my life.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 17, 2010)

Origin said:


> UGH I MISSED THAT? Dude gives me a hardon for Parkers even more than I already had! I'm going to be poor literally for the rest of my life.



Yeah his signature Parkers are fucking killer... but sadly they are way out of my price range


----------



## Origin (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm paying my college as I take it, it's going to be years before I can afford one of those.  but it'll be worth it when I can....uggggh gas


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 17, 2010)

4:00


----------



## Origin (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks man! I was gonna look for it myself but you saved me the trouble. =P I love how a song that's not even theirs garnered them so much more extra attention haha. Still think Ronnie's original is better...but the cover's such a well-done alternative that it deserves the attention. *cool shades*


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 17, 2010)

You can only hear one of them properly... not sure which, but Adam's solo sounded amazing out front!

Could've sworn it was longer though


----------



## Origin (Feb 17, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> You can only hear one of them properly... not sure which, but Adam's solo sounded amazing out front!
> 
> Could've sworn it was longer though



Don't sweat it, even if it was him campaigning for women's rights for 4.5 minutes the cape would've made it worth it


----------



## blister7321 (Feb 17, 2010)

i love the shads & the killswitch


----------



## Randy (Feb 17, 2010)

He kinda reminds me of that one dude from Flight of the Conchords.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 18, 2010)

Jermaine, yeah I can see that


----------



## ryzorzen (Feb 18, 2010)

man that interview is so good hahaha


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 18, 2010)

OMG that last interview on the first page is SO TERRIBLE! Yet it's so funny, it's hard to understand whether the interviewer is serious or not.


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 18, 2010)

PnKnG said:


> More Adam D stuff  :
> 
> 
> WORST INTERVIEW EVER





That has to be one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


Interviewer: I've followed you guys since '98
Adam D.: Uhhh, we started in '99.


----------



## TruthDose (Feb 19, 2010)

this is why I do!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Feb 19, 2010)

^ Yes.

I love this man - not only is he a badass riff-master, he's hysterically funny. Ken Susi from Unearth is just as funny.


----------



## Origin (Feb 19, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> ^ Yes.
> 
> I love this man - not only is he a badass riff-master, he's hysterically funny. Ken Susi from Unearth is just as funny.



Susi's got some goodass material  I wouldn't put him on Adam's EXTREMELY outward level, but he cracks a shitload of good oneliners


----------



## TruthDose (Feb 19, 2010)

and this:


----------

